# I've recently installed netdata on



## fred974 (Jun 19, 2019)

I've recently installed netdata on my FreeBSD server.
A number of times each day I receive the following error message

```
ipv4.udperrors
Chart

1m ipv4 udp receive buffer errors = 2 errors
number of UDP receive buffer errors during the last minute
Alarm

udp
Family

WARNING
Severity

Wed Jun 19 06:01:12 BST 2019
Time
```
I found on the internet that I need to increase the buffer sizes but I am not sure how to do it in FreeBSD.
In Linux, It would be

```
# echo "net.core.rmem_default=8388608" >> /etc/sysctl.conf
# echo "net.core.rmem_max=16777216" >> /etc/sysctl.conf
# sysctl -p
```

In FreeBSD, I found that the file is located in /etc/sysctl.conf but I am not sure if `net.core.rmem_default` exist in FreeBSD

Could anyone please assist


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2019)

fred974 said:


> I've recently installed netdata on my FreeBSD server.


Did you use the port/package? net-mgmt/netdata



fred974 said:


> I found that the file is located in /etc/sysctl.conf but I am not sure if  net.core.rmem_default  exist in FreeBSD


Nope:

```
root@c1:~# sysctl -d net.core.rmem_default
sysctl: unknown oid 'net.core.rmem_default'
```

I don't know what these Linux sysctl's are supposed to do, so I can't suggest a FreeBSD alternative.


----------



## fred974 (Jun 19, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Did you use the port/package? net-mgmt/netdata


Yes I did.
I just looked at SYSCTL(8)() and found 
	
	



```
hw.usermem integer no
```
 but not sure if it does the same


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 19, 2019)

It could be interesting to run:
netstat -s -i lo
netstat -s -i myinterface


----------



## fred974 (Jun 19, 2019)

`netstat -s -i lo`

```
ip6 on bce0:
        0 total input datagrams
        0 datagrams with invalid header received
        0 datagrams exceeded MTU received
        0 datagrams with no route received
        0 datagrams with invalid dst received
        0 datagrams with unknown proto received
        0 truncated datagrams received
        0 input datagrams discarded
        0 datagrams delivered to an upper layer protocol
        0 datagrams forwarded to this interface
        0 datagrams sent from an upper layer protocol
        0 total discarded output datagrams
        0 output datagrams fragmented
        0 output datagrams failed on fragment
        0 output datagrams succeeded on fragment
        0 incoming datagrams fragmented
        0 datagrams reassembled
        0 datagrams failed on reassembly
        0 multicast datagrams received
        0 multicast datagrams sent
ip6 on bce1:
        0 total input datagrams
        0 datagrams with invalid header received
        0 datagrams exceeded MTU received
        0 datagrams with no route received
        0 datagrams with invalid dst received
        0 datagrams with unknown proto received
        0 truncated datagrams received
        0 input datagrams discarded
        0 datagrams delivered to an upper layer protocol
        0 datagrams forwarded to this interface
        0 datagrams sent from an upper layer protocol
        0 total discarded output datagrams
        0 output datagrams fragmented
        0 output datagrams failed on fragment
        0 output datagrams succeeded on fragment
        0 incoming datagrams fragmented
        0 datagrams reassembled
        0 datagrams failed on reassembly
        0 multicast datagrams received
        0 multicast datagrams sent
ip6 on bce2:
        0 total input datagrams
        0 datagrams with invalid header received
        0 datagrams exceeded MTU received
        0 datagrams with no route received
        0 datagrams with invalid dst received
        0 datagrams with unknown proto received
        0 truncated datagrams received
        0 input datagrams discarded
        0 datagrams delivered to an upper layer protocol
        0 datagrams forwarded to this interface
        0 datagrams sent from an upper layer protocol
        0 total discarded output datagrams
        0 output datagrams fragmented
        0 output datagrams failed on fragment
        0 output datagrams succeeded on fragment
        0 incoming datagrams fragmented
        0 datagrams reassembled
        0 datagrams failed on reassembly
        0 multicast datagrams received
        0 multicast datagrams sent
ip6 on bce3:
        0 total input datagrams
        0 datagrams with invalid header received
        0 datagrams exceeded MTU received
        0 datagrams with no route received
        0 datagrams with invalid dst received
        0 datagrams with unknown proto received
        0 truncated datagrams received
        0 input datagrams discarded
        0 datagrams delivered to an upper layer protocol
        0 datagrams forwarded to this interface
        0 datagrams sent from an upper layer protocol
        0 total discarded output datagrams
        0 output datagrams fragmented
        0 output datagrams failed on fragment
        0 output datagrams succeeded on fragment
        0 incoming datagrams fragmented
        0 datagrams reassembled
        0 datagrams failed on reassembly
        0 multicast datagrams received
        0 multicast datagrams sent
ip6 on lo0:
        0 total input datagrams
        0 datagrams with invalid header received
        0 datagrams exceeded MTU received
        0 datagrams with no route received
        0 datagrams with invalid dst received
        0 datagrams with unknown proto received
        0 truncated datagrams received
        0 input datagrams discarded
        0 datagrams delivered to an upper layer protocol
        0 datagrams forwarded to this interface
        0 datagrams sent from an upper layer protocol
        0 total discarded output datagrams
        0 output datagrams fragmented
        0 output datagrams failed on fragment
        0 output datagrams succeeded on fragment
        0 incoming datagrams fragmented
        0 datagrams reassembled
        0 datagrams failed on reassembly
        0 multicast datagrams received
        0 multicast datagrams sent
ip6 on lagg0:
        0 total input datagrams
        0 datagrams with invalid header received
        0 datagrams exceeded MTU received
        0 datagrams with no route received
        0 datagrams with invalid dst received
        0 datagrams with unknown proto received
        0 truncated datagrams received
        0 input datagrams discarded
        0 datagrams delivered to an upper layer protocol
        0 datagrams forwarded to this interface
        0 datagrams sent from an upper layer protocol
        0 total discarded output datagrams
        0 output datagrams fragmented
        0 output datagrams failed on fragment
        0 output datagrams succeeded on fragment
        0 incoming datagrams fragmented
        0 datagrams reassembled
        0 datagrams failed on reassembly
        0 multicast datagrams received
        0 multicast datagrams sent
icmp6 on bce0:
        0 total input messages
        0 total input error messages
        0 input destination unreachable errors
        0 input administratively prohibited errors
        0 input time exceeded errors
        0 input parameter problem errors
        0 input packet too big errors
        0 input echo requests
        0 input echo replies
        0 input router solicitations
        0 input router advertisements
        0 input neighbor solicitations
        0 input neighbor advertisements
        0 input MLD queries
        0 input MLD reports
        0 input MLD dones
        0 total output messages
        0 total output error messages
        0 output destination unreachable errors
        0 output administratively prohibited errors
        0 output time exceeded errors
        0 output parameter problem errors
        0 output packet too big errors
        0 output echo requests
        0 output echo replies
        0 output router solicitations
        0 output router advertisements
        0 output neighbor solicitations
        0 output neighbor advertisements
        0 output redirects
        0 output MLD queries
        0 output MLD reports
        0 output MLD dones
icmp6 on bce1:
        0 total input messages
        0 total input error messages
        0 input destination unreachable errors
        0 input administratively prohibited errors
        0 input time exceeded errors
        0 input parameter problem errors
        0 input packet too big errors
        0 input echo requests
        0 input echo replies
        0 input router solicitations
        0 input router advertisements
        0 input neighbor solicitations
        0 input neighbor advertisements
        0 input MLD queries
        0 input MLD reports
        0 input MLD dones
        0 total output messages
        0 total output error messages
        0 output destination unreachable errors
        0 output administratively prohibited errors
        0 output time exceeded errors
        0 output parameter problem errors
        0 output packet too big errors
        0 output echo requests
        0 output echo replies
        0 output router solicitations
        0 output router advertisements
        0 output neighbor solicitations
        0 output neighbor advertisements
        0 output redirects
        0 output MLD queries
        0 output MLD reports
        0 output MLD dones
icmp6 on bce2:
        0 total input messages
        0 total input error messages
        0 input destination unreachable errors
        0 input administratively prohibited errors
        0 input time exceeded errors
        0 input parameter problem errors
        0 input packet too big errors
        0 input echo requests
        0 input echo replies
        0 input router solicitations
        0 input router advertisements
        0 input neighbor solicitations
        0 input neighbor advertisements
        0 input MLD queries
        0 input MLD reports
        0 input MLD dones
        0 total output messages
        0 total output error messages
        0 output destination unreachable errors
        0 output administratively prohibited errors
        0 output time exceeded errors
        0 output parameter problem errors
        0 output packet too big errors
        0 output echo requests
        0 output echo replies
        0 output router solicitations
        0 output router advertisements
        0 output neighbor solicitations
        0 output neighbor advertisements
        0 output redirects
        0 output MLD queries
        0 output MLD reports
        0 output MLD dones
icmp6 on bce3:
        0 total input messages
        0 total input error messages
        0 input destination unreachable errors
        0 input administratively prohibited errors
        0 input time exceeded errors
        0 input parameter problem errors
        0 input packet too big errors
        0 input echo requests
        0 input echo replies
        0 input router solicitations
        0 input router advertisements
        0 input neighbor solicitations
        0 input neighbor advertisements
        0 input MLD queries
        0 input MLD reports
        0 input MLD dones
        0 total output messages
        0 total output error messages
        0 output destination unreachable errors
        0 output administratively prohibited errors
        0 output time exceeded errors
        0 output parameter problem errors
        0 output packet too big errors
        0 output echo requests
        0 output echo replies
        0 output router solicitations
        0 output router advertisements
        0 output neighbor solicitations
        0 output neighbor advertisements
        0 output redirects
        0 output MLD queries
        0 output MLD reports
        0 output MLD dones
icmp6 on lo0:
        0 total input messages
        0 total input error messages
        0 input destination unreachable errors
        0 input administratively prohibited errors
        0 input time exceeded errors
        0 input parameter problem errors
        0 input packet too big errors
        0 input echo requests
        0 input echo replies
        0 input router solicitations
        0 input router advertisements
        0 input neighbor solicitations
        0 input neighbor advertisements
        0 input MLD queries
        0 input MLD reports
        0 input MLD dones
        0 total output messages
        0 total output error messages
        0 output destination unreachable errors
        0 output administratively prohibited errors
        0 output time exceeded errors
        0 output parameter problem errors
        0 output packet too big errors
        0 output echo requests
        0 output echo replies
        0 output router solicitations
        0 output router advertisements
        0 output neighbor solicitations
        0 output neighbor advertisements
        0 output redirects
        0 output MLD queries
        0 output MLD reports
        0 output MLD dones
icmp6 on lagg0:
        0 total input messages
        0 total input error messages
        0 input destination unreachable errors
        0 input administratively prohibited errors
        0 input time exceeded errors
        0 input parameter problem errors
        0 input packet too big errors
        0 input echo requests
        0 input echo replies
        0 input router solicitations
        0 input router advertisements
        0 input neighbor solicitations
        0 input neighbor advertisements
        0 input MLD queries
        0 input MLD reports
        0 input MLD dones
        0 total output messages
        0 total output error messages
        0 output destination unreachable errors
        0 output administratively prohibited errors
        0 output time exceeded errors
        0 output parameter problem errors
        0 output packet too big errors
        0 output echo requests
        0 output echo replies
        0 output router solicitations
        0 output router advertisements
        0 output neighbor solicitations
        0 output neighbor advertisements
        0 output redirects
        0 output MLD queries
        0 output MLD reports
        0 output MLD dones
```


----------



## fred974 (Jun 19, 2019)

`netstat -s -i myinterface`

```
ce
ip6 on bce0:
        0 total input datagrams
        0 datagrams with invalid header received
        0 datagrams exceeded MTU received
        0 datagrams with no route received
        0 datagrams with invalid dst received
        0 datagrams with unknown proto received
        0 truncated datagrams received
        0 input datagrams discarded
        0 datagrams delivered to an upper layer protocol
        0 datagrams forwarded to this interface
        0 datagrams sent from an upper layer protocol
        0 total discarded output datagrams
        0 output datagrams fragmented
        0 output datagrams failed on fragment
        0 output datagrams succeeded on fragment
        0 incoming datagrams fragmented
        0 datagrams reassembled
        0 datagrams failed on reassembly
        0 multicast datagrams received
        0 multicast datagrams sent
ip6 on bce1:
        0 total input datagrams
        0 datagrams with invalid header received
        0 datagrams exceeded MTU received
        0 datagrams with no route received
        0 datagrams with invalid dst received
        0 datagrams with unknown proto received
        0 truncated datagrams received
        0 input datagrams discarded
        0 datagrams delivered to an upper layer protocol
        0 datagrams forwarded to this interface
        0 datagrams sent from an upper layer protocol
        0 total discarded output datagrams
        0 output datagrams fragmented
        0 output datagrams failed on fragment
        0 output datagrams succeeded on fragment
        0 incoming datagrams fragmented
        0 datagrams reassembled
        0 datagrams failed on reassembly
        0 multicast datagrams received
        0 multicast datagrams sent
ip6 on bce2:
        0 total input datagrams
        0 datagrams with invalid header received
        0 datagrams exceeded MTU received
        0 datagrams with no route received
        0 datagrams with invalid dst received
        0 datagrams with unknown proto received
        0 truncated datagrams received
        0 input datagrams discarded
        0 datagrams delivered to an upper layer protocol
        0 datagrams forwarded to this interface
        0 datagrams sent from an upper layer protocol
        0 total discarded output datagrams
        0 output datagrams fragmented
        0 output datagrams failed on fragment
        0 output datagrams succeeded on fragment
        0 incoming datagrams fragmented
        0 datagrams reassembled
        0 datagrams failed on reassembly
        0 multicast datagrams received
        0 multicast datagrams sent
ip6 on bce3:
        0 total input datagrams
        0 datagrams with invalid header received
        0 datagrams exceeded MTU received
        0 datagrams with no route received
        0 datagrams with invalid dst received
        0 datagrams with unknown proto received
        0 truncated datagrams received
        0 input datagrams discarded
        0 datagrams delivered to an upper layer protocol
        0 datagrams forwarded to this interface
        0 datagrams sent from an upper layer protocol
        0 total discarded output datagrams
        0 output datagrams fragmented
        0 output datagrams failed on fragment
        0 output datagrams succeeded on fragment
        0 incoming datagrams fragmented
        0 datagrams reassembled
        0 datagrams failed on reassembly
        0 multicast datagrams received
        0 multicast datagrams sent
ip6 on lo0:
        0 total input datagrams
        0 datagrams with invalid header received
        0 datagrams exceeded MTU received
        0 datagrams with no route received
        0 datagrams with invalid dst received
        0 datagrams with unknown proto received
        0 truncated datagrams received
        0 input datagrams discarded
        0 datagrams delivered to an upper layer protocol
        0 datagrams forwarded to this interface
        0 datagrams sent from an upper layer protocol
        0 total discarded output datagrams
        0 output datagrams fragmented
        0 output datagrams failed on fragment
        0 output datagrams succeeded on fragment
        0 incoming datagrams fragmented
        0 datagrams reassembled
        0 datagrams failed on reassembly
        0 multicast datagrams received
        0 multicast datagrams sent
ip6 on lagg0:
        0 total input datagrams
        0 datagrams with invalid header received
        0 datagrams exceeded MTU received
        0 datagrams with no route received
        0 datagrams with invalid dst received
        0 datagrams with unknown proto received
        0 truncated datagrams received
        0 input datagrams discarded
        0 datagrams delivered to an upper layer protocol
        0 datagrams forwarded to this interface
        0 datagrams sent from an upper layer protocol
        0 total discarded output datagrams
        0 output datagrams fragmented
        0 output datagrams failed on fragment
        0 output datagrams succeeded on fragment
        0 incoming datagrams fragmented
        0 datagrams reassembled
        0 datagrams failed on reassembly
        0 multicast datagrams received
        0 multicast datagrams sent
icmp6 on bce0:
        0 total input messages
        0 total input error messages
        0 input destination unreachable errors
        0 input administratively prohibited errors
        0 input time exceeded errors
        0 input parameter problem errors
        0 input packet too big errors
        0 input echo requests
        0 input echo replies
        0 input router solicitations
        0 input router advertisements
        0 input neighbor solicitations
        0 input neighbor advertisements
        0 input MLD queries
        0 input MLD reports
        0 input MLD dones
        0 total output messages
        0 total output error messages
        0 output destination unreachable errors
        0 output administratively prohibited errors
        0 output time exceeded errors
        0 output parameter problem errors
        0 output packet too big errors
        0 output echo requests
        0 output echo replies
        0 output router solicitations
        0 output router advertisements
        0 output neighbor solicitations
        0 output neighbor advertisements
        0 output redirects
        0 output MLD queries
        0 output MLD reports
        0 output MLD dones
icmp6 on bce1:
        0 total input messages
        0 total input error messages
        0 input destination unreachable errors
        0 input administratively prohibited errors
        0 input time exceeded errors
        0 input parameter problem errors
        0 input packet too big errors
        0 input echo requests
        0 input echo replies
        0 input router solicitations
        0 input router advertisements
        0 input neighbor solicitations
        0 input neighbor advertisements
        0 input MLD queries
        0 input MLD reports
        0 input MLD dones
        0 total output messages
        0 total output error messages
        0 output destination unreachable errors
        0 output administratively prohibited errors
        0 output time exceeded errors
        0 output parameter problem errors
        0 output packet too big errors
        0 output echo requests
        0 output echo replies
        0 output router solicitations
        0 output router advertisements
        0 output neighbor solicitations
        0 output neighbor advertisements
        0 output redirects
        0 output MLD queries
        0 output MLD reports
        0 output MLD dones
icmp6 on bce2:
        0 total input messages
        0 total input error messages
        0 input destination unreachable errors
        0 input administratively prohibited errors
        0 input time exceeded errors
        0 input parameter problem errors
        0 input packet too big errors
        0 input echo requests
        0 input echo replies
        0 input router solicitations
        0 input router advertisements
        0 input neighbor solicitations
        0 input neighbor advertisements
        0 input MLD queries
        0 input MLD reports
        0 input MLD dones
        0 total output messages
        0 total output error messages
        0 output destination unreachable errors
        0 output administratively prohibited errors
        0 output time exceeded errors
        0 output parameter problem errors
        0 output packet too big errors
        0 output echo requests
        0 output echo replies
        0 output router solicitations
        0 output router advertisements
        0 output neighbor solicitations
        0 output neighbor advertisements
        0 output redirects
        0 output MLD queries
        0 output MLD reports
        0 output MLD dones
icmp6 on bce3:
        0 total input messages
        0 total input error messages
        0 input destination unreachable errors
        0 input administratively prohibited errors
        0 input time exceeded errors
        0 input parameter problem errors
        0 input packet too big errors
        0 input echo requests
        0 input echo replies
        0 input router solicitations
        0 input router advertisements
        0 input neighbor solicitations
        0 input neighbor advertisements
        0 input MLD queries
        0 input MLD reports
        0 input MLD dones
        0 total output messages
        0 total output error messages
        0 output destination unreachable errors
        0 output administratively prohibited errors
        0 output time exceeded errors
        0 output parameter problem errors
        0 output packet too big errors
        0 output echo requests
        0 output echo replies
        0 output router solicitations
        0 output router advertisements
        0 output neighbor solicitations
        0 output neighbor advertisements
        0 output redirects
        0 output MLD queries
        0 output MLD reports
        0 output MLD dones
icmp6 on lo0:
        0 total input messages
        0 total input error messages
        0 input destination unreachable errors
        0 input administratively prohibited errors
        0 input time exceeded errors
        0 input parameter problem errors
        0 input packet too big errors
        0 input echo requests
        0 input echo replies
        0 input router solicitations
        0 input router advertisements
        0 input neighbor solicitations
        0 input neighbor advertisements
        0 input MLD queries
        0 input MLD reports
        0 input MLD dones
        0 total output messages
        0 total output error messages
        0 output destination unreachable errors
        0 output administratively prohibited errors
        0 output time exceeded errors
        0 output parameter problem errors
        0 output packet too big errors
        0 output echo requests
        0 output echo replies
        0 output router solicitations
        0 output router advertisements
        0 output neighbor solicitations
        0 output neighbor advertisements
        0 output redirects
        0 output MLD queries
        0 output MLD reports
        0 output MLD dones
icmp6 on lagg0:
        0 total input messages
        0 total input error messages
        0 input destination unreachable errors
        0 input administratively prohibited errors
        0 input time exceeded errors
        0 input parameter problem errors
        0 input packet too big errors
        0 input echo requests
        0 input echo replies
        0 input router solicitations
        0 input router advertisements
        0 input neighbor solicitations
        0 input neighbor advertisements
        0 input MLD queries
        0 input MLD reports
        0 input MLD dones
        0 total output messages
        0 total output error messages
        0 output destination unreachable errors
        0 output administratively prohibited errors
        0 output time exceeded errors
        0 output parameter problem errors
        0 output packet too big errors
        0 output echo requests
        0 output echo replies
        0 output router solicitations
        0 output router advertisements
        0 output neighbor solicitations
        0 output neighbor advertisements
        0 output redirects
        0 output MLD queries
        0 output MLD reports
        0 output MLD dones
```


----------

